# Garbage enzyme cleaner



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone try their hand at making the garbage enzyme?  My batch of pineapple is finally finished and it works freakishly good and everything smells like pineapples!  Pineapple is said to work the best.  I am wondering about making it with papaya.  The fruit has so many enzymes it smells like vomit.  Anyone tried it with papaya?

Here is the recipe:
1 part molasses or brown sugar + 3 parts veggie or fruit peels + 10 parts water

Mix it all together and let it ferment for 3 months.  If you add yeast that time can be shortened to 2-3 weeks.


heres some links:

http://www.ecowalkthetalk.com/blog/2011 ... e-enzymes/

http://happyhomemaker88.com/2009/05/02/ ... e-cleaner/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Garbage ... Safer-and/


----------

